# How long was your first postpartum period?



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

How long was your first postpartum period?

My son is 12.5 months and I had some light brownish discharge for two days this past Saturday and Sunday with one instance that had some red blood-like ting. Then, nothing. I thought it was my first postpartum period, but I have no idea. I can't find anything on what the first couple are like. I'm still nursing a ton. I can't find anything on how that effects menses too.


----------



## birthdancedoula (Nov 13, 2002)

I had exactly what you described last month just after my dd turned 1. That's how all my PP periods have started. For the sake of charting I'm calling it CD1. Definately sounds like your body is gearing up to ovulate.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I had that for one day, went out and bought the bigger sized Diva, and the next day it disappeared. AF came for real a couple months later.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Could have been...sounds anovulatory, though. My first 3 were anovulatory, but once I started O'ing they were just like pre-pg- heavy, long, crampy, etc.


----------

